# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Help! Nhờ giúp đỡ về nâng khí nén

## leovt2

AE nào có tài liệu về khí nén nâng hạ, cho mình xin với.
Chẳng là đang thiết kế 1 cơ cấu nâng hạ bằng khí nén , yêu cầu là 4 hoặc 2 xilanh, tải trọng là 2 tấn , nâng các ống từ 2''-16'' , sao cho tâm các ống luôn nằm yên 1 vị trí, tầm nâng là trong khoảng 0->175mm !

----------


## kzam

2 tấn ~ 700 bar , vậy bác phải dùng nồi hơi duy trì đâu đó 160~200 bar. Bác nên làm thủy lực đi cho gọn.

----------


## leovt2

> 2 tấn ~ 700 bar , vậy bác phải dùng nồi hơi duy trì đâu đó 160~200 bar. Bác nên làm thủy lực đi cho gọn.


2 tấn là tổng tải trọng bác, phân tải ra 4 xilanh 4 góc là còn 500kg/1xilanh,
em đó giờ chưa có đụng bên khí nén này nên cũng âm u quá, bác có tài liệu nào cho e xin chút, nói chung là có cái công thức nào tính để liên quan giữa tải trọng và chiều cao nâng được ko ạ? , e thấy P = wh ? có đúng k ??

----------


## kzam

> 2 tấn là tổng tải trọng bác, phân tải ra 4 xilanh 4 góc là còn 500kg/1xilanh,
> em đó giờ chưa có đụng bên khí nén này nên cũng âm u quá, bác có tài liệu nào cho e xin chút, nói chung là có cái công thức nào tính để liên quan giữa tải trọng và chiều cao nâng được ko ạ? , e thấy P = wh ? có đúng k ??


Sorry bác, search google thấy nó bán cây ti 2 tấn ghi 700 bar thì em quẳng vào luôn.
Nhắc với bác là 200 bar là lớn lắm đấy, vì máy bơm khí bình thường chỉ 8kgf/cm2 thôi. Còn làm thủy lực sơ sơ thấy gọn và rẻ hơn nhiều.
Xi lanh nó sẵn hành trình rồi bác cứ thế mà đi mua thôi chủ yếu là duy trì được áp lực. Còn muốn điều chỉnh hành trình xi lanh bao nhiêu thì dùng van điều khiển.
Em ko có tài liệu, hồi trước có nghiên cứu thủy lực nên chém gió với bác .
Lấy công thức này mà lựa xi lanh bác nhé, khác nguyên liệu thôi mà
http://amech.net/n/huong-dan-thuy-lu...-lanh-thuy-luc

Con hàng 1000T nhà em

----------


## Nam CNC

ông kzam bị gì vậy trời .... mỗi cây gánh tải 500Kg .

cứ cho áp khí nén hoạt động ổn định ở 6kg/cm2 vậy chia ra thì cây ben xi lanh có tiết diện chịu lực là khoảng 83.5cm2 , cứ tính diện tích hình tròn thì tra ra cây ben nào liên thôi mà , nhớ nhân vào hệ số an toàn vào nhé.


còn muốn cố định vị trí khi nâng trượt thì cần bộ phận dẫn hướng , bộ phận dẫn hướng bằng gì thì bác tự tính nhé , có thể là thanh trượt và con trượt tròn trong hệ khí nén hay dùng .....

----------

kzam, leovt2

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> 2 tấn ~ 700 bar , vậy bác phải dùng nồi hơi duy trì đâu đó 160~200 bar. Bác nên làm thủy lực đi cho gọn.


Bác cứ đùa, nồi hơi nào mà lên được áp lực đó, em chuyên lò hơi đây mà chạy áp 25bar là thấy ghê gớm lắm rồi.

----------

kzam, leovt2

----------


## kzam

> ông kzam bị gì vậy trời .... mỗi cây gánh tải 500Kg .
> 
> cứ cho áp khí nén hoạt động ổn định ở 6kg/cm2 vậy chia ra thì cây ben xi lanh có tiết diện chịu lực là khoảng 83.5cm2 , cứ tính diện tích hình tròn thì tra ra cây ben nào liên thôi mà , nhớ nhân vào hệ số an toàn vào nhé.
> 
> 
> còn muốn cố định vị trí khi nâng trượt thì cần bộ phận dẫn hướng , bộ phận dẫn hướng bằng gì thì bác tự tính nhé , có thể là thanh trượt và con trượt tròn trong hệ khí nén hay dùng .....



Cảm ơn bác, lâu quá rùi cái nhớ cái không.





> Bác cứ đùa, nồi hơi nào mà lên được áp lực đó, em chuyên lò hơi đây mà chạy áp 25bar là thấy ghê gớm lắm rồi.


Vâng, thì em có bảo tìm được cái nồi đó đâu.

----------

leovt2

----------


## Ga con

Có mỗi 2 tấn mà cần gì nồi với chả niêu cho nó mệt. Với lại tầm nâng có 175mm, 1 cái ben hơi nó cũng dư sức nâng rồi.

Mà e cũng chưa thấy ai xài xi lanh bằng nồi hơi cả. Chạy chế độ quá nhiệt, 25bar là cận tới hạn rồi, nó lên hơn 226 độ C không mấy nồi thiết kế chạy ở mức này (tất nhiên áp suất thiết kế nó còn cao ít nhất 1.5 lần áp vận hành này, e note luôn không có người lại thắc mắc).

Nói tới vụ trượt dẫn hướng, hôm rồi ông anh em dẫn đi xem mấy cái bộ dẫn hướng cho ben thủy lực ép khoảng 250 tấn, cái thớt họ lót bạc bằng gì nhìn giống nhôm, đúc chảy kết dính vào trong tấm sắt luôn, mà theo họ bảo hình như hợp kim nhôm-silic chịu mài mòn (nghe giống giống nòng xe máy Yamaha), không biết thật không.

Thanks.

----------

leovt2

----------


## leovt2

> Sorry bác, search google thấy nó bán cây ti 2 tấn ghi 700 bar thì em quẳng vào luôn.
> Nhắc với bác là 200 bar là lớn lắm đấy, vì máy bơm khí bình thường chỉ 8kgf/cm2 thôi. Còn làm thủy lực sơ sơ thấy gọn và rẻ hơn nhiều.
> Xi lanh nó sẵn hành trình rồi bác cứ thế mà đi mua thôi chủ yếu là duy trì được áp lực. Còn muốn điều chỉnh hành trình xi lanh bao nhiêu thì dùng van điều khiển.
> Em ko có tài liệu, hồi trước có nghiên cứu thủy lực nên chém gió với bác .
> Lấy công thức này mà lựa xi lanh bác nhé, khác nguyên liệu thôi mà
> http://amech.net/n/huong-dan-thuy-lu...-lanh-thuy-luc
> 
> Con hàng 1000T nhà em


bác cho e ít lời khuyên về thủy lực luôn bác ^^

----------


## leovt2

> ông kzam bị gì vậy trời .... mỗi cây gánh tải 500Kg .
> 
> cứ cho áp khí nén hoạt động ổn định ở 6kg/cm2 vậy chia ra thì cây ben xi lanh có tiết diện chịu lực là khoảng 83.5cm2 , cứ tính diện tích hình tròn thì tra ra cây ben nào liên thôi mà , nhớ nhân vào hệ số an toàn vào nhé.
> 
> 
> còn muốn cố định vị trí khi nâng trượt thì cần bộ phận dẫn hướng , bộ phận dẫn hướng bằng gì thì bác tự tính nhé , có thể là thanh trượt và con trượt tròn trong hệ khí nén hay dùng .....


bác cho e hỏi là ví dụ, mình có cái máy dùng để vát mép ống, e cần thiết kế ở đây là bộ nâng hạ, dùng để nâng hạ cái bed có con lăn để lăn ống vào, sao cho cái ống từ 2'' - 16'' lúc đút ống vào , tâm ống luôn nằm cùng tâm máy, mình có cách nào để tính cái nâng hạ đó, và cố định nâng hạ vị trí ko?

----------


## xi mạ niken - crom cứng

xi lanh thủy lực cho đơn giản mà tiện ah bác...bác cần gì cứ liên hệ em nhé. Tuấn 0977 24 3550

----------


## xi mạ niken - crom cứng

làm xy lanh thủy lực cho tiện,mà gọn nữa bác ah.cần gì bác cứ liên hệ em nha. tuấn 0977 24 3550

----------

